# Heddon tiny tad???? Pics



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i have a heddon tiny tad. i did not buy it, just looking at some tackle that is old and found it. it sinks, it is orange with good sized dots on it. looks like nothing. there no eyes or anything. might use it next smallie trip, see how it is.
if you have heard of it or used pease tell me what it is like. and what color you used. and im not sure if it will work.What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Good bait! Use it alot in NE Ohio tournaments. Good for smallmouth and largemouth. Works good on OH river on current edges and rocks. Parallel cast on rocks and reel very fast and make bait ricochet off rocks and go in crazy directions. Fish will slam it! Hope it works for you!  :G


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe that is called the Tadpolly or something. I have never fished one but if you put that in front of a big fish I bet it would go for it. I think a lot of times when I catch a fish that it would hit a lot of lures.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i know they will strike over reaction but yeah lol.. um not sure on the color a little bright to look like a crawfish, then again what baitfish looks like a firetiger color crank lol.
well im glad someone has luck with. going to use it next time out. things i dont like about it is theres no rattle and it sinks.
and craw on the bottom of the lure it says Heddon Tiny Tad.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

no rattles no big deal. some days they want to be queitly and slowly finessed some days they want rattles in their face...(the fishies)


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

crawdiddy said:


> I believe that is called the Tadpolly or something. /QUOTE]
> 
> That is correct. The tadpolly is bigger than the tiny tad. I think tiny tad (tadpolly) is 3/8oz and tadpolly is 1/2oz and slightly bigger. :G


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Tiny Tad is a very good lure on Indian Lake, i here.....


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

I have used them in the past with a fair amount of sucess. I mainly used it on the scioto river below the dams in deeper pools for smallies. I think it might have some kind of resemblence to a salamander or craws a certain time of year. Hope this helps. 
B


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I use Tadpollys quite often and have caught ecverything on them especially Walleyes and Muskies.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

That bait is a Heddon Tiny Tad, don't know about that color but black with white stripes on the side is my go to bait for largemouth. In the Tiny Tad and regular Tadpolly. I'll run those down mud banks with no cover that no one else fishes and catch fish . The regualr Tadpolly is a good one to run through wood and brush. It has a wide wobble and doesn't get hung up easily. OK I have given out enough of my secrets.


----------

